# The best tool for writing



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

I like to ask this question:
What is the best tool for writing?

...an instrument, paper and pencil, portable recorder, ...


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

trifidmaster said:


> I like to ask this question:
> What is the best tool for writing?
> 
> ...an instrument, paper and pencil, portable recorder, ...


That would be up to the writer. This is one area that there is no wrong answer. If the end result is a great piece of music then mission accomplished. :T


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

I know a guy who came to the studio and had is whole song text written on 5 or 6 different piece of paper, and on his hands.

Gave him a break to write it down on 1 paper, but actually he performed better when it was on his hands and all around the live room.


----------



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

Cool!

I am walking/working/reading this forum/listening to some music/or just doing whatever...and suddenly I have an idea. I can always record that idea into a Dictaphone/small recorder...and back in the studio I can use it/or trash it...


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

When I'm not able to writ things down or to record it, I'll dial my own phone number, when I get my voice mail I record my new idea there.

That's my Dictaphone.


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

I tend to be in the computer more than anything so I have the capability to record something or jot it down and save it for later. On occasion I've started to write using a software program, but rarely. 

Anyone find themselves using software significantly more than the traditional method to write?

Ryan, I too have called myself to leave a voice mail...quite a few times. It works very well!


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

I know one guy (guitarist) who never writes down or records anything....his theory is that if you can't remember it the next day, it wasn't any good 

I've got a voice recorder on my mp3 player that comes in handy for humming melodies when I'm out and about.

I also use Ableton Live's session view when writing parts - it lends itself very well to messing around with things quickly..


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

Generally i dont have time to open up my DAW and set up a mic so ill just pop open a dinky audio recorder like the sound recorder that comes with windows and just play it/hum it into the built in mic. i have hundreds of little melodies and riffs just sitting on my hard drive.


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

Stone said:


> Ryan, I too have called myself to leave a voice mail...quite a few times. It works very well!


Yes, works every time. :T


----------



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

jonathanm said:


> I know one guy (guitarist) who never writes down or records anything....his theory is that if you can't remember it the next day, it wasn't any good
> 
> I've got a voice recorder on my mp3 player that comes in handy for humming melodies when I'm out and about.
> 
> I also use Ableton Live's session view when writing parts - it lends itself very well to messing around with things quickly..


jonathanm, the guitarist indeed has his own theory.
Well, in my experience a "idea book" (recorded comments/melodies) IS a very valuable tool.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

A small digital recorder works great:T


----------

